# plant pots



## dean (1 May 2012)

Hi all
im slowly building up my plant stock before i attempt my first plant scape in 10 years
im going to have a soil substrate  so i was wondering if it would be a good idea to pot up my existing stock into pots containg soil, would this feed them sort term until i have enough plants to start the project???
if so whats the best pots to use?


----------



## geaves (1 May 2012)

Well I've used just ordinary plastic pots, with potting compost, and some gravel on the top, these all sit in the next project's  tank whilst I add various bits n pieces.....seems to work OK.


----------



## dean (1 May 2012)

Are you using any ferts/ co2 or just the soil


----------



## geaves (1 May 2012)

just the soil.....


----------



## dean (1 May 2012)

Which soil are you using


----------



## geaves (1 May 2012)

just potting compost, but you can use john innes...


----------

